# Local rally today



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

more pics > http://www.buckas.com/talbennynov08.html

cheers :thumb:

drew


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Very sharp like them a lot :thumb:

I'm struggling to go lower than 1/60 with my panning. Do you use a monopod?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers matey, nope hand held in the cold and windy weather - lot of practice panning 

in order top to bottom : 1/40, 1/80, 1/60

drew


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great pics as always Buckas. Not on Bolt yet?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great photos, especially the thrid one, full of speed and action :thumb:


----------



## marlll (Nov 5, 2008)

great pis，especially the first one，like a fast-running horse！and I love the shining blue！！！！

Used Cargo Container


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome pictures :thumb:

How did you set up your DSLR to capture these?? Im new to the DSLR game and would like to try my hand at this at my next track day. 

Oh and mine is a Canon EOS 450D

Cheers

Steve


----------



## steveG2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Superb rally shots !
I went to the DTM this yr, i must get round to posting some pics up.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some great shot action shots there very crisp.


----------

